# When to Disable System Restore?



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't know if this is the correct thread to ask this question, but I do need some advice. When is it NOT necessary to disable system restore?.
I have cleaned several machines {friends & co-workers} of malware and have ,as habit , turned off system restore while doing it. Am I in error??. From reading posts here, I think I may wrong in doing this. No damage has been done,but I don't want to needlessly delete restore points on someones computer. Obviously, I am no expert, but want to learn more. How about some guidelines on this subject, or least straighten me out!. Thank you my friends.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I split your question into its own question Fidelista, at the request of Cookie.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd say it is always a good idea to turn it off when malware is removed.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Thank you flrman, I will do.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

:up:


----------

